# Hydraulic contamination



## ropot (Nov 7, 2011)

Been wondering if anyone had any thoughts or suggestions about a hydraulic problem, that I am sure other people have had besides just me. Here's the situation:

If you have 2 or more tractors that use totally different hydraulic fluid, and you have implements to share with those tractors, are you concerned about contaminating the hydraulic systems by mixing the oils. For example, using a log splitter with a Ford 8N, and a Bobcat. Or a dump wagon with big lift cylinder, on a JD A and a JD 790. Four tractors, four different fluids. All 4 could share any of these attachments.

Thanks!!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Honestly never gave it much thought,makes sense tho.
I do change hyd. fluid very often.

What do you do?


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

I seem to be having the same problem as yourself.  My Bobcat uses clear hydraulic fluid but my Belarus uses 30 weight motor oil for its' hydraulics. I'm not wanting to contaminate either system so I can't share impliments! Guess I'll have to double up on everything...Oh wifie, guess what?  We're going to buy you your own attachments!!! Bye


----------



## ropot (Nov 7, 2011)

*More implements*

That's a helluva good idea! Ha!


----------



## MHarryE (Oct 28, 2011)

When I share equipment with my cousin who has John Deere (I have Kubota) - not a problem. Kubota UDT & John Deere JMD J20C are compatible. My nephew has older Farmalls. Hy-Tran specifies no zinc as an additive. John Deere & Kubota oils have lots of zinc as an anti-wear additive. I've been just saying "what the heck" because I don't plant enough corn to afford my own planter and there are 3 cylinders on the planter, way to complicated to swap out. Has anyone had a problem swapping equipment like this or are they like me - "what the heck?"


----------

